# Whippet update



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Hair carved in and a light sealing coat added, ready for painting.

trying a new way , normally painted after attaching topper but painting was space reliant due to length of shank so thought paint it cover/protect it , fit it,


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

I really like how the hair is made of "hair line" incisions. Just use a knife?


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Texturing looks good . good looking whippit


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

gdenby said:


> I really like how the hair is made of "hair line" incisions. Just use a knife?


No this hair is done with a Flexcut 1mm V palm chisel, the topper is hand held for the process.


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Gloops said:


> gdenby said:
> 
> 
> > I really like how the hair is made of "hair line" incisions. Just use a knife?
> ...


I've been looking at the Flexcut micro-gouges. Was doing some hairline work sometimes ago. Tried an engravers burin and made a 1mm chisel from a small screwdriver. Neither were ideal.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

what shank you going to mount it on ? hazel?


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

cobalt said:


> what shank you going to mount it on ? hazel?


Going to use a sweet chestnut shank, nice dark bark


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

could do with your supplier of chestnut and the glass eyes. ? if poss.

are you mounting it on a walking stick or hikingpole with or without a collar?. The chestnut always looks good with its rich dark bark .

its going to be another nice piece of work


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

cobalt said:


> could do with your supplier of chestnut and the glass eyes. ? if poss.
> 
> are you mounting it on a walking stick or hikingpole with or without a collar?. The chestnut always looks good with its rich dark bark .
> 
> its going to be another nice piece of work


Hi Cobalt,

the eyes I have used are 7mm dia.glass teddy bear eyes, I also use acrylic eyes that have a black iris and a clear surround so you can paint the back to suit, and would you believe I I get them from Glasseyes.com they have eyes for everything in all sizes, and they are in Wales.

The chestnut shank I got from the stick club, they occasionally put an order in for 50 shanks to sell to members, I will check where they are from.

it's not often I buy a shank i normaly source my own but these were nice shanks.

the head will be mounted without a collar, I have never used one, the shank is 45 inch long.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

I get my eyes from the same company. i usually fit 8mm eyes in my wild fowl etc they seem to be good for the job. I havnt tried the acrylic one yet.

I harvest my own hazel shanks , cut 100 last year , but i am trying to be more selective its to easy to cut the 1st one you see and when you inspect it closely its not so good.I am hoping to harvest about a couple of hundred aand keep a look out for thumb sticks and anything that would make a one piece crook

I havnt acces to chestnut but like it its clour .

thanks for the reply


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

cobalt said:


> I get my eyes from the same company. i usually fit 8mm eyes in my wild fowl etc they seem to be good for the job. I havnt tried the acrylic one yet.
> 
> I harvest my own hazel shanks , cut 100 last year , but i am trying to be more selective its to easy to cut the 1st one you see and when you inspect it closely its not so good.I am hoping to harvest about a couple of hundred aand keep a look out for thumb sticks and anything that would make a one piece crook
> 
> ...


Yes very easy to not see the wood for the trees, I have a lot of shanks that look good for firewood now I am becoming more selective, I have only been making sticks for about 5 years and most of these were harvested wit more enthusiasm than judgement.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Painting started, base coat done


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Like the paint. Are you useing a air brush?


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

:thumbsu: :thumbsu: on the paint. I am also curious as to paint type and method.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Like the air brush effect it tones it in very well . Hard to achieve with the brush nice one.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Yes, base applied using air brush and acrylic paint.

The airbrush kit is a recent addition to my toolkit and this is my first time of using it on a topper, my reasons for investing in it were that

when brush painting care had to be taken in applying lots of thin coats,to avoid filling up the hair lines and also the better blending properties. My brush method of blending was working wet into wet as in watercolour painting in that I dipped the topper in water, let it loose its shine then apply the paints, but again time consuming.

Having now tried the airbrush its thumbs up great tool .


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Applying acryilc can easily fill in those hairlines , i tend to apply lots of thin coats, to aviod it, but like the look of the airbrush technique, just didnt fancy havingto clean it out after so little use. on each item. I think mayby the time cleaning it would out be a advantage over several coats and cleaning the brushs


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

cobalt said:


> could do with your supplier of chestnut and the glass eyes. ? if poss.
> 
> are you mounting it on a walking stick or hikingpole with or without a collar?. The chestnut always looks good with its rich dark bark .
> 
> its going to be another nice piece of work


Hi Cobalt, The Chestnut shanks are from Highland Horn, good for that special stick


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hoped to post a site that showed wet painting basswood but it would not load in the post. But Some dunk the wood in water or spray it with water. Pat the project to remove exess water then paint with acrylic paints. I will keep trying to find it


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

thanks gloop wil check there prices


----------

